# jaw chattering and drooling



## Wasted (Jun 26, 2009)

Hey. just wondering if anyone else pit drools and chatters teeth after killing something? We were on a walk last night and came across a live opossum, She snatched it up by the neck and when it was over (opossum was severly injured but still alive) I looked at my dog ****** and her teeth were chattering lots of drool and eyes were black. was it the rush of the hunt to kill or something?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

is he UTD on shots? how old? any aggression, does he seem more clumsey? did you bring the possum in to get tested for rabies or other diseases?


----------



## Wasted (Jun 26, 2009)

yea shots are up to date, she is 6 years old now spayed at 6mo. she is fine not clumsy at all well.....no more than usual hehe. I'm hoping it is not some kind of seizure after getting too exited after googling for hrs. no agression torward older people, we stay away from kids, but yes when she chases cats she trembles a little. opossum was outside of the city looked healthy to me. ****** didn't get bit. the jaw chattering quit after 10 minutes or so


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Wasted said:


> yea shots are up to date, she is 6 years old now spayed at 6mo. she is fine not clumsy at all well.....no more than usual hehe. I'm hoping it is not some kind of seizure after getting too exited after googling for hrs. no agression torward older people, we stay away from kids, but yes when she chases cats she trembles a little. opossum was outside of the city looked healthy to me. ****** didn't get bit. the jaw chattering quit after 10 minutes or so


either way just to be safe, i'd take your dog to the vet to get blood drawn to look for disease. once rabies symptoms are present, its always fatal. im not trying to scare you or anything, but i do know over here 2 out of every 10 raccoon has rabies. that probably relates to the possum too idk tho.


----------



## Wasted (Jun 26, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> either way just to be safe, i'd take your dog to the vet to get blood drawn to look for disease. once rabies symptoms are present, its always fatal. im not trying to scare you or anything, but i do know over here 2 out of every 10 raccoon has rabies. that probably relates to the possum too idk tho.


no there body temp is 94-97 wich makes it hard for rabies to survive in a opossum. that and this happend 5 hrs ago nothing in the blood would show up. I am more worried about a mental disorder or something like to much adrenalin causing my dogs heart to stop after seizing. just wondering if symptoms like this are common in the pitbull breed? BTW living on the Lewis River in Wa. she has survived salmonella and salmon poisoning, tough lil bitch.


----------



## cass0407 (May 22, 2009)

I think stuff like that is normal when they get excited. I know that when I recently had a female in heat once all the males got a good whiff of her their teeth would chatter a little (especially my 5 mo male pup), I don't think I saw any drooling though.


----------



## Wasted (Jun 26, 2009)

the drool I am thinking might have been either taste of live blood or some kind of gland in the opossums neck that ruptured with a nasty taste maybe? the chattering of teeth must have been from the rush like giving crack to a addict.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

its a scence or taste thing. Ive seen it after a yard fight or when a dog is in heat


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Wasted said:


> no there body temp is 94-97 wich makes it hard for rabies to survive in a opossum.


 nice i didnt know that thanks for the info


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

crzy shiet i have a mental picture n its scary


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i know sometimes if kolby catches a sent his jaws will clench and you and hear them clicking..maybe it's just part of your dogs 'drive' ...kinda like a signal...i dunno, just a thought. ....


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

It is quite often brought on by excitement. Such as a female in heat, a male will do that around her and its often called "chomping at the bit". I own all females and they will do that when exited over toys.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Hmmmmm..

Wondered what that was. Jonas our male foster does that...


----------



## razors_edge (Jun 2, 2009)

american_pit13 said:


> It is quite often brought on by excitement. Such as a female in heat, a male will do that around her and its often called "chomping at the bit". I own all females and they will do that when exited over toys.


my male used to lick da urine from da female n he used to drool n chatter his jaw never noticed the eyes....


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Well what you have witnessed was an APBT 100% satisfied. lol Your girl was still pumped up from the confrontation. I probably look the same way I do after a satisfying beat down lol. When a dog goes into prey mode their pupils usually dialate. She was like "hey hey mom/dad... did you did you seeeeee that!? That crap was AWESOME!"


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Neela is right about the eye dilation. The teeth chattering has to do with smell and taste. It gets really technical but that is easy answer.


----------



## Wasted (Jun 26, 2009)

O.K. Whew! Thanx for the info guys,gals,its. Yea I am pretty new to pit bulls and certain traits...well the last 5 1/2 years I have learned some pretty neat things about a breed that I was told to fear.


----------



## dallas_dude86 (Jan 20, 2011)

my dog does the same whenever he is in the middle of playing with toys his teeth will chatter and he will drool and he wont quit when i tell him to which is unusual for him to not listen so i figure its gotta be some kind of excitemint thing or from chewing too much.


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

I've had several males over the years do this... My male Oden would chatter and slobber like he had rabies EVERY time a female was in heat on the yard... tons and tons of slobber..lol

Looked like he was crazy...lol


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

razors_edge said:


> my male used to lick da urine from da female n he used to drool n chatter his jaw never noticed the eyes....


My friends dog does this.:rofl:


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

dallas_dude86 said:


> my dog does the same whenever he is in the middle of playing with toys his teeth will chatter and he will drool and he wont quit when i tell him to which is unusual for him to not listen so i figure its gotta be some kind of excitemint thing or from chewing too much.


When dogs get into drive this can happen, the not listening and not stopping is part of the breed and can be fixed with training.


----------

